# rolls of wire



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

I have several rolls of wire (new) for building rabbit cages small holes, several different sizes for sale.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Where are you located?


----------



## redneckswife (May 2, 2013)

Location? And what guage & size and how many feet per role?


----------



## JIL (Aug 25, 2007)

I am in NW Arkansas I have about 25 rolls some are heavier gage than others they are the 1/2" 1/2" and some are 1" x 1/2" I think there are even some that are 1" x 2" I can text pictures if you would like, my husband said he'd make someone a good deal if they purchased the whole lot of them. we sold rabbits to pel freeze, but now they have dropped our route so we are getting out of the rabbit business


----------



## BlueRose (Mar 7, 2013)

I am interested. What are you asking for the wire?


----------

